# New Honda EU32i & EU3200i coming soon...



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Honda is bringing EFI way downscale to the new GX130 engine they're putting in the EU32i & EU3200i inverter generators this year...




https://global.honda/newsroom/news/2022/p220117eng.html


----------



## Macko (Jul 12, 2021)

Does anyone have idea when available in US? Any spec sheet out yet?


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

That video is hilarious. I'm impressed they have a girl mouthing along with the computer generated voice.

I think Honda knows the gravy train is ending. Yeah, they're still the best, but they didn't have any real competition when the original EU3000 was introduced. Honestly I find FI to be a deterrent to buying one, unless they make it handle propane out of the box.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Robh said:


> That video is hilarious. I'm impressed they have a girl mouthing along with the computer generated voice.


I believe that girl is computer generated as well.


----------



## Browse Deweb (Jan 16, 2021)

Metahumans with unreal engine...amazing technology:


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

That is impressive.


----------

